# Prayers for my Dad Please



## Deerhunter12454 (Jul 25, 2021)

My dad, my hunting and fishing partner who has taken me hunting and fishing since i was in diapers, is fighting for his life in the hospital with COVID related complications. He needs as many prayers as he can get. He's an amazing man who serves his community every day and will help anyone at anytime. Please pray for my dad to get off the ventilator and his body to get better so he can come back to us


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 25, 2021)

Praying for your dad’s recovery


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 25, 2021)

So sorry to hear about your father's troubles, prayers sent for a fast and complete recovery.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 25, 2021)

Prayers sent for your dad and your family.


----------



## RedHills (Jul 25, 2021)

Prayers for healing and comfort


----------



## TJay (Jul 25, 2021)

Praying for you and your dad.


----------



## glynr329 (Jul 25, 2021)

Prayers sent


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 25, 2021)

Prayers for your Dad and your family.


----------



## antharper (Jul 25, 2021)

Prayers sent !


----------



## Head East (Jul 25, 2021)

Prayers for your daddy, DH


----------



## Duff (Jul 25, 2021)

Prayers sent


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 25, 2021)

Praying for your dad & family.


----------



## marlin (Jul 25, 2021)

Praying for your dad and your family.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 25, 2021)

My prayer added.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 26, 2021)

Prayers added.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 26, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> My dad, my hunting and fishing partner who has taken me hunting and fishing since i was in diapers, is fighting for his life in the hospital with COVID related complications. He needs as many prayers as he can get. He's an amazing man who serves his community every day and will help anyone at anytime. Please pray for my dad to get off the ventilator and his body to get better so he can come back to us



Been watching and keeping apprised of the situation through your Uncle.
 Praying and hoping for the best...
 Situations like this affect much more than just the person infected.
 Hang tough for your own benefit as well as others. 
?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 26, 2021)

Prayers for recovery.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2021)

My Prayers are being sent up for your Dad and your entire family.

Your Dad surely sounds like an awesome gentleman as he is the kind that we need a lot more of these days.  


One of the very best assets of this website is there are so many wonderful members here that are always willing to assist others in their time of need.   I will continue sending up Prayers on behalf of your family that your Dad can get over this nasty virus and be able to be healthy again and enjoy life again together with your entire family.


----------



## Waddams (Jul 26, 2021)

Praying for your dad, that God either touches and heals him now, or in the event of the worst, that God heals him and resurrects him to glory later and grants you and your family peace with it in the meantime. 

One day though, we'll all be reunited regardless. It's the trials and waiting right now that is the hardest.


----------



## CroMagnum (Jul 26, 2021)

Prayers for your dad, sir


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 26, 2021)

Prayers from here,also.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Jul 26, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Been watching and keeping apprised of the situation through your Uncle.
> Praying and hoping for the best...
> Situations like this affect much more than just the person infected.
> Hang tough for your own benefit as well as others.
> ?


Definitely trying my best. Doctors are hopeful he'll make it through and he's fighting and not giving up, just like the stubborn old man he is. Been taking care of mom, but its definitely helped us seeing how much he's loved and how much he's cared for by friends, family, and his community of firefighters and emergency personnel. Thank you for the prayers


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2021)

Kind thoughts and prayers....


----------



## RegularJoe (Jul 27, 2021)

Have prayed (fervently so, brother).


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 27, 2021)

Prayers sent.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 27, 2021)

Things were looking a little better last progress report I got. But still pretty scary. Is he on the vent still?  Kidneys and liver might have been having some effect too.
 I hope he is still turning the corner... haven't been able to get an update since the slightly better one 3 or so days ago.
 Since you know this crud will do something like this to one of your family,  I would urge y'all to put the politics aside and go get the J and J vaccine.
 Several on this forum have had a real tough time with this mess.
... Pulling for you and entire family.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Jul 27, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Things were looking a little better last progress report I got. But still pretty scary. Is he on the vent still?  Kidneys and liver might have been having some effect too.
> I hope he is still turning the corner... haven't been able to get an update since the slightly better one 3 or so days ago.
> Since you know this crud will do something like this to one of your family,  I would urge y'all to put the politics aside and go get the J and J vaccine.
> Several on this forum have had a real tough time with this mess.
> ... Pulling for you and entire family.


Yeah he's still on the vent. They had to increase it to 65% today. Doctor said it was due to the stress of the bathing, changing sheets, etc. Blood gasses showed lower oxygen count and a higher white blood county today but only by .9. He's still trying to fight the ventilator which i wouldn't expect anything else from my stubborn old man. Doctor wasn't surprised with any of this and everything still seems manageable, just need his lungs to heal and him to get off the vent, and I'll finally get some peace of mind. He's still on the CRRT which is a form of dialysis to help clean his blood up from the sepsis. Doctor said it wasn't a step back with everything today. right now no news feels like good news.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 27, 2021)

Continuing to pray @Deerhunter12454.


----------



## campboy (Jul 27, 2021)

hope everything turns out well for you and your family


----------



## Headshot (Jul 27, 2021)

Added my prayers for him, your family, and the medical staff treating him.  Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2021)

Prayers


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 17, 2021)

Prayers.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Aug 17, 2021)

Rest easy old man


----------



## Madman (Aug 27, 2021)

O Father of mercies and God of all comfort, our only help in time of need; We humbly beseech thee to behold, visit, and relieve thy sick servant, DHs dad, for whom our prayers are desired. Look upon him with the eyes of thy mercy; comfort himwith a sense of thy goodness; preserve him from the temptations of the enemy; and give him patience under his affliction. In thy good time, restore him to health, and enable him to lead the residue of his life in thy fear, and to thy glory; and grant that finally he may dwell with thee in life everlasting; through Jesus Christ our Lord.
Amen


----------

